

Internet Archive Amasses all TV News since 2009 - ghshephard
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/18/business/media/internet-archive-amasses-all-tv-news-since-2009.html?hp

======
ghshephard
It's indexed via the Close Captioning data, and, will go back, year by year,
to 2002 (when closed captioning started). After that, we'll need some clever
language recognition technologies to make this data searchable.

I did not know this about the news, but, "The act of copying all this news
material is protected under a federal copyright agreement signed in 1976."

------
greenyoda
Here's the original announcement from the Internet Archive:

[http://blog.archive.org/2012/09/17/launch-of-tv-news-
search-...](http://blog.archive.org/2012/09/17/launch-of-tv-news-search-
borrow-with-350000-broadcasts)

But it's not particularly convenient to get to the content:

"Use the index of searchable text and short, streamed clips to find programs
to borrow on DVD-ROM or view at the Internet Archive's library in San
Francisco."

------
th0ma5
there is so much available at the archive, and i while i struggle with
"findability" (which even with faceted browsing i'm not sure we have any
better ideas out there) i'm still surprised when i meet even deeply technical
types that don't know the entirety of its weath.. like the 9/11 archive
<http://archive.org/details/911> computer chronicles (heheh)
[http://archive.org/search.php?query=collection%3Acomputerchr...](http://archive.org/search.php?query=collection%3Acomputerchronicles&sort=-publicdate)
or my favorite is probably the polymorphics video from the ICBM guy's company
<http://archive.org/details/AllAboutPolymorphics>

